# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: توصیه ای مهم درباره تشکر کردن.(حتما بخونید)

## hessam2003

سلام.
خواستم یک  توصیه ای درباره تشکر کردن بکنم.
متاسفانه بعضی از دوستان که پست و یا تاپیکی میذارن و به جواب اون سوال و یا موضوع مورد نظرشون میرسند از کسانی که وقت گذاشتن و راهنماییشون کردند حتی یک تشکر هم نمی کنند!
همینطور که میدونید هیچ کسی بیکار نیست ،به هر حال هر کسی به اندازه خودش کار داره و مونده ای تشکر ماها نیست اما بیایم فرهنگ تشکر کردن در قبال لطف دیگران را از همین جا شروع کنیم بیاییم از کسانی که واقعا میان و وقت میذازن و واسه ای مشکل ما ارزش قائلا و اهمیت میدن حداقل یک تشکری بکنیم که با این تشکر  به اون طرف دلگرمی بدیم.
با تشکر از تمامی دوستانی که اینجا وقت میذارن و امثال من را راهنمایی میکنند.

----------


## maktoom

سلام
فک می کنم تالار رو اشتباه وارد شده باشید.
ممکنه بعضی دوستان تازه وارد ، این مورد اصلا نمی دونن یا هنوز دقت کافی رو نداشتن.
مثل خود شما که تالار رو اشتباهی اومدید.
تشکر بنظر من فقط به این درد می خوره که بفهمی چیزی که گفتی بدرد کسی خورده یا نه.

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام 
درسته که تالارو اشتباه اومده ولی خداییش اگه یه حرف درست زده شده تو برنامه نویس اونم همینه
بعضی از دوستان میان و چیزی رو که لازم دارن اگه بدست آوردن که بدون تشکر میرن  :اشتباه: 
اگرم اینجا پیدا نکردن و یه جا دیگه گیر آوردن عمرا بیان اینجا اون اطلاعاتو بزارن که جای تاسف داره  :متفکر: 
-------------------------------------------------------
بیاین همه با هم دست به دست هم  بیاموزیم آنچه که نمیدانیم

----------


## spiderman200700

به نظر منم اگه دوستان بعد از اینکه از یه مطلب استفاده کردند یه تشکر کنند خیلی خوب میشه. خیلی ها  این کار رو نمی کنن.
دوستان اگه از دکمه "تشکر کردن" که زیر هر پست قرار داره هم استفاده کنند کافیه. لازم نیست یه پست برای تشکر کردن ایجاد کنن.

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
دوست عزیز مکتوم من تالار را اشتباهی نیومدم سعی کردم در تمام تالار ها  این مطلب را بذارم تا همه این مطلب را در هر تالاری بخونند.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

حالا تشکر کردن یا نکردن چه فرقی داره
؟؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## veniz2008

> حالا تشکر کردن یا نکردن چه فرقی داره
> ؟؟؟
> با تشکر


 سلام.
اول شعور ما رو میرسونه و اینکه حس تشکر کردن از دیگران رو از دست نمی دیم. هیچکس بدهکار کسی نیست. کسی که نتیجه زحمت چند سالش رو در چند دقیقه و در یک تاپیک میزاره، یه تشکر کمترین چیزیه که از دست ما برمیاد. اینجا نمیشه تشکر مادی (پولی) از کسی کرد. اگر اینجا یا stackoverflow یا msdn یا ... نبود اونوقت باید از جیب مبارک خرج میکردی و میرفتی اموزشگاه تا جواب سوالت رو بگیری. پس کار زیادی نمیکنیم که با دکمه تشکر به طرفی که نمیشناسیمش بگیم : "تشکر از لطفتتون".

----------


## davood59

> اول شعور ما رو میرسونه و اینکه حس تشکر کردن از دیگران رو از دست نمی دیم


کاملا با گفته دوست عزیزم آقا Veniz2008 موافقم. ببینید دوستان اگه به سخنان بزرگانمون هم اعتقاد داشته باشیم؛ در برابر کار هر چند کوچک دیگران از اونها باید تشکر و قدردانی کرد.
تشکر و قدردانی مطمئناً باعث دلگرمی طرف به ادامه راهنمایی و کمک کردن میشه. 
خود من بارها به اشکالاتی برخوردم که اگه کمک دوستان عزیز در این سایت نبود؛ مطمئناً قادر به حلشون نبودم و یا نیازمند صرف زمان زیادی جهت حل اون مسائل بود. 
برای مثال طی همین روزهای اخیر برای گزارش گیری سوالاتی کرده بودم که دوست خوبم Veniz2008 یک راهنمایی کرد و گفت که از نرم افزار X استفاده کنی ، برای گزارش گیری خیلی بهتر و آسونتره + قابلیتهای بیشتری هم داره.
خب حتما ایشون مدتی رو با نرم افزار اولی سر و کله زدن و بعدش که رفتن سراغ دومی اون رو به من پیشنهاد میدن؛ که این باعث میشه در وقت من صرفه جویی بشه و راهی رو که یه نفر رفته و به نتیجه خوبی نرسیده رو من دیگه ادامه ندم.

----------


## sadaf_

> حالا تشکر کردن یا نکردن چه فرقی داره
> ؟؟؟
> با تشکر


حتما یه فرقی می کنه که خودتم می نویسی با تشکر

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
امیدوارم این فرهنگ جا بیفته که دوستان بعد از گرفتن جواب سوالشون حداقل یک تشکر ناقابل بکنند.

----------

